# Enco Vs Msc



## carkrazd (May 1, 2015)

Fact.
On April 30 I was leaving Reno NV. Thinking to go thru Fernley NV.
I wanted to stop a Enco and pick up a catalog (400 Nevada Pacific Hwy Fernley NV.)
not finding 400 Nevada Pacific I did find my self facing a huge Bld. MSC. thinking
wow that cool lets get one of there catalogs so I go inside and get one form the lady at
the counter.
I get back in my truck and look some more for Enco.
Than called them and ask if I could pick up a catalog. The Lady told me we have no store
and (you will not find us ) where in another warehouse  (someone else's warehouse).
Ok when I get home I will call and order a catalog. ( she says  your here now in Fernley ).
Yes I said . Come inside MSC I will meet you at the counter and give you a catalog.
but all orders are mail order or internet only.
So here's the FACT.
MSC and Enco work out of the same Bldg. and sell many of the same tools.
look at the monthly deal flyers. The more I looked the more I see MSC has the same things for more money.
1  Rockford / 6x48 belt and 10 in. belt sander (Enco  $649.00  MSC  $749) sorry its the same tool.
2  Phase 2 quick change tool post set.  size BXA or 200 wedge style  (Enco  $215.95 MSC $ 299.00.
but MSC  say's  you get 10 AR8 tool bits for free.( A higher price of $84 dollars does not mean free)
it means $8.40 each. That's just to name a few so all the guys that say ___ Enco  go to MSC sorry your buying the same thing it just cost you more.
So with all of that said you may want to shop carefully and compare before any order from ether of them.


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 1, 2015)

I am not defending MSC, but they carry a lot of items that are not available thru enco, they also have faster shipping.   Back when they both had print catalogs, the MSC one was 3 times or more the size of Enco.  I rarely ever buy from MSC anymore but have in the past and have gotten screaming good deals out of the sale flyer on carbide boring bar sets from Circle.

michael


----------



## JimDawson (May 1, 2015)

Enco and MSC are all one big happy company, Enco is sort of their outlet store.

The following is quote from http://wiki.fool.com/MSC_Industrial_Direct

_''MSC is also a direct marketer of a broad range of industrial products to small and mid-sized industrial customers throughout the United States. They offer approximately 590,000 stock-keeping units (“SKUs”) through their master catalogs; weekly, monthly and quarterly specialty and promotional catalogs; newspapers; brochures; and the Internet, including their websites, MSCDirect.com , MSCJLMetalworking.com and *Use-Enco.com*. They service their customers from five customer fulfillment centers and 96 branch offices. Most of MSC's products are carried in stock, and orders for these in-stock products are typically fulfilled the day on which the order is received. - See more at: http://wiki.fool.com/MSC_Industrial_Direct#sthash.UtkQoztr.dpuf''_


----------



## sinebar (May 1, 2015)

You are right about shopping carefully before ordering. 
I know that both companies are related, but I shop at both and I am on both companies' mailing lists. That's the key to finding better deals.
I also shop MSC when I need something quickly because they are headquartered in Long Island and I am in New York - I usually get things the day after I order them.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 1, 2015)

MSC absorbed Enco as well as J & L several years ago.


----------



## carkrazd (May 1, 2015)

Yes MSC does carry tons more than Enco.
The kicker is they seem to be the same people.
Folks out there may have already known I didn't .
And both still have printed catalogs Enco didn't print a 2015.
(got both yesterday)
My point is money. I would rather buy another machine the pay
extra for the same tooling or tools
I will still buy from both ( or one) saving $$ where I can.
hope it  helped someone save some cash.


----------



## carkrazd (May 1, 2015)

About 20 yrs. ago I walked into Enco in San Jose Cal.
And bought what I needed Thinking I could do the same here .
I can call MSC give my order and pick up at the counter in about 2 hrs.
But will not get the Enco price .That has to be mail order.


----------



## Ripthorn (May 1, 2015)

Enco is owned by MSC.  Some say "Well, then MSC is ripping people off" or "Why would anyone buy from MSC instead of Enco?"  The answer is that businesses buy from MSC.  They are a well regarded industrial supplier, and the relatively small increase in capital expense to buy stuff from them is in the noise.  I worked for a defense contractor for a few years, and in the lab there were times when it was cheaper to throw away the supplies (with only a couple minutes use on them) I was using than to clean them up or put them back.  This is not a joke.  When the company is charging a couple hundred bucks an hour on a contract for your labor, spending 10 minutes on a 5 dollar piece doesn't make sense.  Likewise, if you save a day or two in the shipping process, then paying an extra 10-25% on the product cost is totally worth it.

For hobbyists like us, Enco is the way to go.  Waiting an extra day or two on shipping is annoying, but is not the potential show stopper it can be for bigger businesses.


----------



## kd4gij (May 1, 2015)

I work at a small place here in Florida. We buy from MSC Grt  15% discount larger companies get better discounts. 90% of what we order comes from there Atlanta whare hous and we get it the next day. Yesterday we broke a belt on a 20x80 lathe. Ordered new belts at 3:30 yesterday and hadthem at 9:00 this morning on standerd ground shipping. That is why we use MSC.


----------



## dave2176 (May 2, 2015)

I typically use Enco and have it in 2 days only 1 state away. The things I can't buy from Enco, MSC delivers the next day from 1 or more states away. Very little stock in my size tooling at the local MSC.

Dave


----------



## dflower (May 5, 2015)

A couple of years ago I spotted what appeared to be a fairly new Enco lathe on a local auction. I called Enco to ask about availability of replacement parts. Enco parts department let me know they do not have replacement parts for any machinery more than 5 years old.  Enco did not even have a copy of the user manual available. The lathe was only 6 years old. This is just one example of what I see as the biggest difference between MSC and Enco - the bulk of the Enco catalog is full of lower cost, imported items, for which Enco offers minimal support long term. Many times the Enco items are Enco brand. Whereas MSC offers better support, and as others have said a significantly larger catalog including more name brand products, and higher prices. I always try to wait for some kind of discount coupon from MSC before I buy anything from them - some of the coupons offer significant discounts. In spite of all this, I still buy stuff from Enco, but it is always when I know a lower cost imported item will do the job, and I know I will not need any long term support.


----------



## EmilioG (May 6, 2015)

I ordered from enco for the first time last week.  There was a problem with the order and they haven't got back to me in two days!
Bad customer service.  I will put them on my last resort list.  I get better service from Zoro, Amazon, Grainger and McMaster Carr.
Very disappointed with enco.


----------



## Ripthorn (May 7, 2015)

That's too bad.  I've never had a problem with them, though my orders usually don't ship for one or two business days and communication consists solely of order and shipping acknowledgments.


----------



## JimDawson (May 7, 2015)

I have not had a problem with Enco.  Most of the stuff I buy comes out of the Fernley, Nv warehouse, I have it shipped UPS ground and almost always have it in 2 days.  One time I ordered the wrong item and called them immediately to change the order, and got the correct item.  I wonder if some of the other warehouses are a bit less efficient then the Nv facility.


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 7, 2015)

Like Jim, I get my orders from NV also and they ship fast and every time I have wanted to return something they have picked up the tab and sent UPS to pick it up.  I suggest if you have a problem with them to call em again, give them order # and pertinent details and see if they straighten it out.  Enco processes thousands of orders per day, there is bound to be glitch every once in a while.

michael


----------



## Donald Y (May 8, 2015)

So this explains why MSC  stickers were all over the Acu-Rite DRO I ordered for my lathe from Enco.


----------



## Reeltor (May 9, 2015)

As mentioned MSC bought up several companies and has a different quality line for each.  I bought the small band saw from Enco, on sale and free shipping.  Delivery was fast for a truck shipment, machine delivered was badged MSC an a considerable discount off the MSC price.  In fact it was cheaper than a similar style but lower quality, band saw from Harbor Freight.
One nice thing about Enco, is that they will ship from multiple warehouses but only charge one shipping charge.  Not many companies will do that.  At one time you could order on-line/phone from Enco and ask to pick the order up at the MSC will call window; Carkrazd experience shows that they no longer will allow a pick up with the discounted price.  I don't mind waiting for a delivery, I almost always wait for a free shipping offer.


----------



## 18w (May 9, 2015)

I have used Enco for years. They actually had a small warehouse store for a few years in the Seattle area. We also had a J&L store locally for a number of years. I am not a fan of what MSC has done buying out the smaller companies. The reason being, if you look at a catalog from Enco from a few years back with a recent online catalog, they have dropped a lot of name brand inventory. For example, they used to carry the entire line of Criterion boring heads and accessories, now only one or two. Same with carbide inserts and and tooling. Having said this, I still use them constantly. I have had nothing but good experiences with their customer service. You just have to pick and choose the items you purchase. I wait for free freight offers on heavy stuff or 20% off expensive or light items. Still one of the best bargains on some items. I just do not buy the cheap crap so sometimes I have to look else where, which wasn't as often before they were bought out.

Darrell


----------



## EmilioG (May 9, 2015)

I agree.  Enco just doesn't carry good brands.  I was looking for a good metric drill in bright and all they had was Interstate brand.
No C-L, Cleveland, Guhring etc... I just pick what I think is better quality tooling or supplies when deals are offered.
Normally, I get good deals year round from Zoro tools and it's always free shipping on orders over $50, and free ship and discounts all the time
with quality choices on many items.  Shop around. Momma said.


----------



## EmilioG (May 22, 2015)

Enco's prices are inflated, so when they have a sale, the prices go down to more realistic retail or less in some
rare cases of 20% off or more plus free shipping. Like Msc, you have to buy over $99 to get a deal.  Which is good, but I'm
Not a big fan.


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 22, 2015)

Enco usually has the best price on cutting oil, coolant , spindle oil etc, throw in the 20% off and free shipping they are killing the competition.  True they don't have USA made selection they once had but they still blow away the competition on many supplies.   You frequently have no minimum on the sales.  They also have a liberal return policy and in my case they have always paid the return freight.   Their chinese endmills are as good as anyone elses and considering the free ship, and return policy I use em .   They also carry some nice carbide endmills at sometimes great prices in the small sizes.

michael


----------

